# pic upday of my 75g



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Wow I love your tank, its beautiful! Great pieces of driftwood ya got!


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice tank Mr. A  

I wish I could get away with more plants with my Africans. :?


----------

